# Proper Golf/putting alingnment marker tool thing....



## RGDave (Jun 20, 2012)

I used to mark my ball with a completely rubbish Â£1.99 tool. It was so rubbish in fact, I gave up and starting doing the line by eye....which given my eyesight and drawing talent was a recipe for disaster.

Anyway. I saved some dosh on a ball deal at AG and got one of these

http://www.americangolf.co.uk/product/Pride-Sports-Soft-Spikes-Ball-Alignment-Tool/p53558.aspx

similarly available at

http://www.sportsdirect.com/softspikes-golf-balll-alignment-tool-870220?src=google

Anyway. Not only does it do great lines, but you can also add bonus lines at right angles to the main putting line, which helps square the face better than a single line. You can mark on some fade/draw arrows or something as well, but I'm not really keen on that - the whole ball could end up like a piece of contemporary art.

It is absolutely terrific. I've holes some beauties and it helps SO much at close range especially if you have a tendency to "see" the putt a little right or left of the real line. I used to look down and think "um, that's definitely going right" but actually no, then I'd miss the putt left. 

Shan't be going back to cheap ones or homedrawn efforts, this boy is the Daddy.

12 holes today (only) and 19 putts. Over 18 (based on 4 cards), I'm down from 32-33 (average) to 30.25....

Can't say fairer than that.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 21, 2012)

rubbish check out tincup for a proper ball marking tool, infact check out my review


----------



## RGDave (Jun 21, 2012)

bigslice said:



			rubbish check out tincup for a proper ball marking tool, infact check out my review
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. Can you find it and put a link up?

I'd be interested so see any other gadgets....sure, why not?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 21, 2012)

bigslice said:



			rubbish check out tincup for a proper ball marking tool, infact check out my review
		
Click to expand...

Nice, better paying Â£5.99 for something that will help your golf, rather than Â£20 for a smiley face you could do with two dots and a half circle


----------



## RGDave (Jun 21, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Nice, better paying Â£5.99 for something that will help your golf, rather than Â£20 for a smiley face you could do with two dots and a half circle

Click to expand...

Cheers P148, Â£5.99 for a shot or two is a bargain!


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 22, 2012)

I always found the cheap ones never gripped the ball properly and end up with the wobblyiest straight line in the world!

The tin cups look great for marking your ball but not really for alignment lines etc although one of the designs does have an Arrow!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 22, 2012)

Evesdad said:



			I always found the cheap ones never gripped the ball properly and end up with the wobblyiest straight line in the world!

The tin cups look great for marking your ball but not really for alignment lines etc although one of the designs does have an Arrow!
		
Click to expand...

That tin cup thing looks nice but way overpriced just to make the ball look pretty.

Whats wrong with drawing an arrow, its just a line with pointy bit at the end


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah I've got better things to spend Â£20 on to be honest, I use the same as the OP.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 22, 2012)

most balls writing are in a straight line, wot i do is line that up but with the writing upside down (so i dont read it while putting)


----------



## thecraw (Jun 22, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			That tin cup thing looks nice but way overpriced just to make the ball look pretty.

Whats wrong with drawing an arrow, its just a line with pointy bit at the end

Click to expand...

Tight arsed mizer!


Any scrouge smileys???


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 22, 2012)

You've met me then lol!!  I did have a look a few weeks ago at the tin cup website but none of the designs took my fancy either.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 22, 2012)

Evesdad said:



			I always found the cheap ones never gripped the ball properly and end up with the wobblyiest straight line in the world!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's it! That's why I've gone from Â£1.99 not-really-very-usable to Â£5.99 does-what-it-says.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 22, 2012)

Evesdad said:



			You've met me then lol!!  I did have a look a few weeks ago at the tin cup website but none of the designs took my fancy either.
		
Click to expand...

if you use ad333 and dx2 use the wording as a line, save yourself 1.99


----------



## RGDave (Jun 22, 2012)

bigslice said:



			if you use ad333 and dx2 use the wording as a line, save yourself 1.99
		
Click to expand...

I've been doing this for years. Except this is better.

Well worth the money, hence the review.


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 22, 2012)

Even I can draw a line an inch long using the name as a guide


----------



## Region3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Golfers spend Â£200+ on the latest club that more than likely won't be any better than the last one, yet Â£5.99 on something that makes marking a ball really easy is a waste of money!!


----------



## RGDave (Jun 23, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Golfers spend Â£200+ on the latest club that more than likely won't be any better than the last one, yet Â£5.99 on something that makes marking a ball really easy is a waste of money!! 



Click to expand...

Good boy, Rodney. You know it makes sense.

I used to use the  <name>   logo too (another idea based on the same principle) but it's nowhere near as good as a line that covers half the ball.....


----------

